# What method do you use?



## not_kevin (Aug 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what method do you people use? Advance apology to any of those who use a method I did not put in the poll. If you do parts of different methods, please specify how you do it in a post.

I use Orient first 3-cycle. Not particularly good at it.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

Freestyle Commutators all the way. Sometimes M2/Commutator corners.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

One of the more common methods out there today is M2 for edges, orient first 3-cycle for corners. That's what I use. Unfortunately, it's not a choice in your poll.

Since you can mix and match methods, there will probably be lots of people who don't fit well in one of these categories. Should we all just vote other, or pick one of the two that we partially use?


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought I made the poll allow people to answer multiple choices...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> I thought I made the poll allow people to answer multiple choices...



Oh, I see that you did. Sorry for my stupidity.


----------



## joey (Aug 18, 2008)

Argh. Just when I was smirking because the BLD forum had not yet been attacked by a poll.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 18, 2008)

I like that Classic Pochmann was a choice.

Anyhow, why specify "freestyle commutators"? I like freestyle, and I do whatever I want. If I don't wanna use a commutator, who cares? It's freestyle, and I'm free to use whatever algs I like! 

Anyhow, I still use 3OP visual for a lot of stuff. Like my Nationals solves.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 18, 2008)

I voted other because I use BH. Although it's based on freestyle commutators, the idea is to make the process completely braindead, with a memorized alg/commutator for each and every situation.

Right now I guess it's only Daniel and I (and Mike too it sounds like?), but hopefully we can add more people to our rank soon 

Chris


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 18, 2008)

joey said:


> Argh. Just when I was smirking because the BLD forum had not yet been attacked by a poll.



Pardon my poll habits...



Lucas Garron said:


> I like that Classic Pochmann was a choice.
> 
> Anyhow, why specify "freestyle commutators"?...



I shamelessly stole the list of styles from Arnaud's post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=75342&postcount=2

Sorry, Mr. van Galen!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> I voted other because I use BH. Although it's based on freestyle commutators, the idea is to make the process completely braindead, with a memorized alg/commutator for each and every situation.
> 
> Right now I guess it's only Daniel and I (and Mike too it sounds like?), but hopefully we can add more people to our rank soon
> 
> Chris



I must admit that I got distracted from BH, Chris. Every now and then I will take a look at a few algorithms to try to understand them, but I'm nowhere near getting serious about them. I keep bouncing around different other events (the past few weeks I spent on square-1 speedsolving, just to try to get a little less bad at it), and then I spend a lot of time each week on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD. Anyway, I figure my little bit of dabbling at BH at least helps me with fewest moves - I see alternate commutators a lot better now. Maybe someday I'll get serious about it again.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 18, 2008)

Pardon my BLD n00bness - what's BH?


----------



## joey (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey chris! I'm working on G^-1 (I mentioned it in another thread), that's a subset of BH! I can be like one of your minions!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> Pardon my BLD n00bness - what's BH?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=60018&postcount=12

I don't think it's ever been officially "published" yet. Chris said they were waiting to get all the algorithms for any sized cube done before they publish, I think.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon my BLD n00bness - what's BH?
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## alexc (Aug 19, 2008)

Freestyle corners and M2 edges ftw!


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 19, 2008)

And hybrid method ? I sue M2 for edges and freestyle commutator or 5-cycle for corner (depending of the cube).

I want to switch full BH forcorner but I have tofind some tips for parity fix first ! This method is realy good for speed and for big cube, it's a realy nice work !


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 19, 2008)

Im not sure what this is called but it's orient corners, permute corners with J perm, permute edges with J perm


----------



## wryyl (Aug 19, 2008)

Right now I use orient-before-M2 for edges, at least until I ingrain my letter scheme more solidly. I sometimes do a couple solves with 3-cycle edges too though. For corners, it's just 3-cycle.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 19, 2008)

Orient first 3-cycles with M-layer 3-cycles for edges. Thinking about possibly learning R2 for corners.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2008)

Classic Pochmann corners (considering switching to R2). Have no clue for edges. I'm stuck on them and not sure what to do. I used to use 3OP for that, failed at TuRBo, tried M2, still haven't gotten it as well as I like. I'm considering adopting my corner memo for edges and practice M2 more.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Aug 21, 2008)

I had to pick other because like Mike Hughey said I mix and match methods. I use M2 for edges and Y perm for corners.


----------

